# Never working again?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I just recently quit one of my jobs and I am thinking about quitting the other. All the stress of getting the tasks done and having so many people around makes me freak out. I really don't think I can do this anymore. I always have to work at least 6hrs and that is too long to be around tons of people. I might have the to use the restroom (scared to use public restrooms) or what if I start smelling after doing a lot of work. I can be around people in short burst but no longer than a few hrs max. Can anyone else relate?


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

6 hours isn't that bad. Try 9 hours, 45 hours weekly.

3 hours less a day x 5 = 15 less hours per week. That's significant.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I would die if I worked that many hrs. I am just saying I struggle with being around people for long hours.


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

Even so, 9 hours is on the low end.

It really boggles my mind how so many men work 10+ hours daily, sometimes 6 days a week too!

And it seems "manly" to do that. Men are competing with one another for more hours.

It's ridiculous. I can understand having a desire for money. But I couldn't do it. I turned down a Union laborer job at a local mill. I would have made a lot of money but would have probably quit within a couple of weeks due to the high demand!


----------



## fobia (Feb 19, 2010)

> Never working again?


Can't allow such luxury as not working. I don't want to depend on others people and can't imagine how is it "not working" whether you feel bad about it or not.

Had some problems working with people in the office, this tension would lead to use the restroom just to sit and be alone for a few minutes. But that goes away with time.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

My 'official' hours are 8am to 5pm Monday to Friday. That's 45 hours a week. However, I'm often arriving at work somewhere between 7:40/45am and it's always getting on for 5:10pm before I leave the building. On the lower end of that additional (unpaid) time, that's another two (and a bit) hours a week. So, I probably work somewhere around 47 hours a week. 

There have been days I've not left until gone 5:30pm, but for the sake of ease, I'll ignore those few occasions that crop up each month.

This is in an office with six women of whom I don't really get on with (with the exception of perhaps one) and one other man. It's tough, believe me. I feel ill almost every morning driving in and by the time I get home I'm too knackered to do anything other than have something to eat and collapse in front of the TV for a few short hours before bed.

My goal in life is to basically save as much as I can, as I have absolutely no social life anyway. By this I hope I can build up enough funds to retire a good couple of years early and take myself away from the working environment altogether before I can claim a pension. It really is a long way off though and I admit it's a pipe dream... Sadly, I can't survive without working. I'm nowhere near rich enough to have that privilege. 

It's not the working that bothers me. It's simply dealing with people and all the stress that brings on me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, some of you guys are my heroes. Working long hours just kill me, I don't want to depend on others but working with lots of people and long hours just freaks me out. Major panic attacks.


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

I work 45 hours as well, since last February. Only get paid for 40. Bull**** requirement to have an unpaid lunch, considering that you are giving up your time to stay there, but not getting reimbursed. Yet you can't take your lunch at the end of the day and just leave early. ****ed up system.


----------



## asdf111 (Dec 20, 2014)

I work 5-6 days a week, i leave for job at 5AM come back at 6PM, idk how I didnt kill myself already.
Every single day part of me dies, there is only one escape and thats winning lottery which will never happen so its only matter of time before I cant take it anymore.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

6 hours sounds so easy. I'd kill to have your schedule. When we are really busy, I do 12-13 hours a day, 60-65 hours a week.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

I can relate. I ended up quitting my job in 2013. I had problems using public restrooms like you and the stress of working around people was becoming too much for me. Literally felt that if things didn't change I would rather die than continue. Things are starting to catch up to me financially. I can't stand the idea of ever returning to work again unless it is for myself though.

I would like to stat working 70+ hours a week on my goal of becoming self-employed, but I'm having trouble finding energy. My depression and all of the medications I am on are really taking a toll


----------



## asdf111 (Dec 20, 2014)

When you have SA, especially severe SA it doesn't matter if its 1 hour, 2, 6 or 10 or even 14, its just too much to take, any time around people is depression and takes away all your energy even when you are at home, you spend time and energy dreading the next day and going back.
It never ends...


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I can't work period. Too much stress.


----------



## DasBoot89 (Mar 20, 2012)

It wouldn't be bad if I went back to working 2 or 3 days a week. Having a 4 or 5 day "weekend" is phenomenal. I felt more like a human being, I was without anxieties, I felt better overall, even though I was just as much of a loner as I am now.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Its great to see that some of one can relate, and for the ones that work long hours with SA, wow. I am just in constant fear so much.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I know the feeling, but I wouldn't recommend it. It won't look good on your resume if you need to find work in the future.

As a alternative, I say get a part time job. It's much better if you don't need the hours.

And as far as the smelling thing, switch to a deodorant/antiperspirant if you're having issues with your current one and carry a mini deodorant stick with you in a backpack.

It's worked for me so far, and honestly, if it's a really physical job, most people will probably understand.

The only ones who won't are the ones who talk more than they work.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My last jobs were part time and still struggled. How my resume looks is the last thing I'm worried about.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxSharkG1RL (Dec 31, 2014)

It's been downhill for me. Like I started out having jobs when I was 17 at Sally Beauty Supply, then I had a job telemarketing, then Chipotle, then Mcdonalds, then Circle K, then a vaporizer shop, then a cleaning business. All but 2 of them I used to work 40 hours a week until 3 years at Circle K (my longest job) I started wanting only 2 days a week in which i'd work one full day, and one half of a day, I did that for like a year and a half there. and then I got 2 other jobs after I finally quit circle k. and I worked for like a month at the Vape place and I worked for a day at the cleaning business. I tried to take on as many hours as possible at the vapor store but, I hated it SO badly. I actually consider it my worst job i've ever worked at. I had my first panic attack ever at the vape store too. I don't know what it is, it seems like my mind is deteriorating. I feel less confident every day, and I def do NOT want to go back to work ever in my life again but, know that I have to and that other people suffer with panic/SA too and just have to fight through it i'm "too young" to try and get on disability + I have to see if things will look up. It's just rough so I know what you are going through and I am very sorry.  I wish the gov gave everyone a certain amount of money to start their life off with when they reached adulthood or something. Like my generation is considered lazy , but I think they're just scared and feel like they're missing out on something when having to work long hours. There is ALOT that can distract your mind with all the technology and everything. + Bad news in the media constantly shoved down our throats makes people think life is scary and bad. I duno. .. . good luck tho Kevin. <3


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Wow, thanks. I just don't want to be considered a bum or failure. These comments have really lifted my spirits and I feel more confident.


----------



## AHolivier (Aug 6, 2009)

.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

I know exactly how you feel Kevin. We are even the same age. I've had 2 part time jobs and quit them both, and just feel so burnt out on work. I cant imagine working full time right now either, and idk if I ever will.

There are people who say you just got to do it, but when you have crippling anxiety and depression, even 1 hour is too much sometimes.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thank you for understanding my pain and frustration.


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

I dont like to be around lot of people either, but at the end of the day I know that when I am done I can go home to stay alone or whatever.
I dont like public rest rooms either but I am not scared of them.
If you are worried about how you smell, just buy and extra perfume bottle to carry and use in such ocassions, and you will always smell really good.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

I work 12hr days(3 on 4 off) and before I switched to that shifted I worked 9 and a half hrs 5 days a week.

I make it through the day fine. Really busy at work and so far most people are friendly.


----------



## asdf111 (Dec 20, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> There are people who say you just got to do it, but when you have crippling anxiety and depression, even 1 hour is too much sometimes.


People are so ****ing stupid, going to work every day, waking up at same time, going back to sleep at same time, spending 6-10-12-14 hours every day in same place that you hate with passion is hard even for normal people, but for us on this forum its 10x times harder, especially those with severe sa and depression.
**** this world and person/people who designed this slave system.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

asdf111 said:


> People are so ****ing stupid, going to work every day, waking up at same time, going back to sleep at same time, spending 6-10-12-14 hours every day in same place that you hate with passion is hard even for normal people, but for us on this forum its 10x times harder, especially those with severe sa and depression.
> **** this world and person/people who designed this slave system.


Let's compartmentalize it shall we?

For the sake of my point, let's use the standard "8 hour workday" as the default time that we all work.
8 hours of your day gone. 480 minutes, 28,800 seconds of your life just entirely gone.

Usually by the time you get off from this depressing venture, it is already dark outside and the most productive hours of your day are just gone.

You then go home just to get up and do it again the next day. All for what? Peanuts in pay and crappy co-workers/ superiors (managers etc).

The older generation will call me "lazy", younger "spunkier" people around my age will tell me that I just have to do it.

Sorry, I can not and will not be willingly okay with being taken advantage of. I 'll never be one to just be okay with these circumstances because doing so requires a prodigious amount of cognitive dissonance and complete ignorance to pull off.

Every day at work, I think to myself "How are people okay with this?"

They are plugged in to the Matrix and are perfectly fine with it.


----------



## asdf111 (Dec 20, 2014)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Let's compartmentalize it shall we?
> 
> For the sake of my point, let's use the standard "8 hour workday" as the default time that we all work.
> 8 hours of your day gone. 480 minutes, 28,800 seconds of your life just entirely gone.
> ...


If it only was 8 hours a day, most of companies lie and when you accept job you find out its much longer than 8 hours, and much more then 5 days a week, but lets take 8 hours for example like you said.
8 Hours + 30 min lunch + going back to sleep early so you can fell a sleep + waking up 1-2 hours earlier so you can eat breakfast or whatever + traveling + having to go early in case of accident or something so you are not late = much more than 8 hours, more like most of the day.
By the time you get home you are too tired, exhausted to do anything so you waste time on internet or watch tv...

It's all designed to keep people busy, stupid, making them think they are free, so they cant think about life and realize what this all actually is, and to make sure they dont start going against system.

Retirement age is moving and moving up all the time to make sure people die before they reach it, why would they pay you for sitting at home when they can have you die and find new younger person to slave his life away like you did?
(Thats why they brainwash you with sex and marriage and having kids, so they can have new slaves)

My parents always complain about their job, like me, but they wont listen to me, we have enough money saved to live 50 years in my old country without working a single day, but they refuse to go back.
They call me childish, stupid, retarded, because I tell them that we are all slaves, they say just do it because everybody does it, you better get used to it fast and then it will become easy, etc.
No I will NOT get used to it, I refuse to be ****ing slave, I can either go alone or they can go with me, if they wont then bye, good luck with being brainwashed and stupid slave till you die.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

asdf111 said:


> People are so ****ing stupid, going to work every day, waking up at same time, going back to sleep at same time, spending 6-10-12-14 hours every day in same place that you hate with passion is hard even for normal people, but for us on this forum its 10x times harder, especially those with severe sa and depression.
> **** this world and person/people who designed this slave system.





Tymes Rhymes said:


> Let's compartmentalize it shall we?
> 
> For the sake of my point, let's use the standard "8 hour workday" as the default time that we all work.
> 8 hours of your day gone. 480 minutes, 28,800 seconds of your life just entirely gone.
> ...


100% agree with both. The system is designed this way so you are too busy and too tired to think about what goes on in the world. You come home after your 8-1o hour grind, turn on the news, and just believe what they tell you because you cant think straight anymore.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Good comments guys.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

I always have coworkers ask me why I don't want more hours and why I'm not trying to find another job, because I currently only work 6 hours a day, and it's just simply because I don't want to be there for 8+ hours, or even have to worry about another job. My depression gets to me when I work a lot, and then my days ruined and I go home feeling empty, I have an hour and a half when I get home before I have to go to bed at 8 to wake up again for work in the morning.

I'll be back to working 40+ hrs a week in the summer though, really not looking forward to it.


----------

